# Heroes (contains spoilers)



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok so a few have us have started watching this , and IMO it's pretty good , its pretty dark and it will be interesting to see how good it gets . Apparently the writer has a huge storyline that will last 5 yrs........

What do you all think?



p.s. Hiro is  in a geeky kindaway


----------



## Jim2k5 (Nov 15, 2006)

i love the show, me and my flat mate watching it every tuesday with out fail, Hiro has gotta be the coolest character although when flying dude flies thats pretty cool. i love them all


----------



## Moggy (Nov 15, 2006)

Definitely top stuff, watched all the first 8 episodes yesterday 

Hiro is indeed the best character, of any tv show, ever.

Fact 

Not quite sure they could stretch it out to 5 years though! I presume it's a 13 episode series?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2006)

dunno , unsure bout how many episodes in each season , but apparently the writer has written in a comic book styelee with loads of smaller arc within a huge story-arc 

ps i like hiro from the future's line about pete looking different without the scar........


----------



## rhod (Nov 15, 2006)

One of the best SF shows ever, IMHO & I've only seen about 6 episodes. Actually - it's a proper _drama_ with a SF theme. 

Amazingly evocative soundtrack too (by Wendy & Lisa, of "Prince" fame)

I've got no qualms at all about watching this via p2p, as I'll definitely be buying it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## shijima (Nov 15, 2006)

This show is amazing has a nice mix of characters going on and has some pritty dark moments in it to which is cool.

The black dude that can just sort of melt into the walls is cool as fuck


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 5, 2006)

Fantastic episode last night, no?

Anyone know how many episodes this season is?  12-13 or a whopping 24 like Lost?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah episode 11 was great.  I like the way its moving at a decent speed and things actually happen each week.

  I hated Hiro Nakamura to start with but now he's my favourite hero.  The split personality internet porn woman is deffo the shittest one of the bunch.

And Clare the cheerleader is growing on me in a barely legal way


----------



## Moggy (Dec 5, 2006)

> Twenty two episodes a year of a television show gives you the opportunity to invest in the details of your characters



Taken from an interview with Tim Kring, the exec producer.

EDIT: Has everyone been reading the online graphic novels on the NBC website that fill in the blanks and things between episodes? Only just found them, they're in the Heroes section on www.nbc.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 5, 2006)

just watched episode 11 , and its great . I mean really really great!! all of a sudden US tv has started to grow up and be wikkid


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 5, 2006)

double post


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 7, 2006)

No more till the end of Jan!  ARRRGgggghhh!


----------



## inflatable jesus (Dec 7, 2006)

It's decent, but the pacing is really uneven and some of the characters are just boring.

The split personality woman storyline really makes some of the episodes drag.

Sometimes it seems like he's trying to stretch it out a little further than it's worth.


----------



## MullahNasrudin (Dec 7, 2006)

It's something like The Matrix (ordinary man becomes a superhero) with a slight Watchmen influence. I think it's great! It's a good job the episodes are so short though -- it might wear thin over an hour.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 8, 2006)

MullahNasrudin said:
			
		

> It's a good job the episodes are so short though -- it might wear thin over an hour.



They're the same length as pretty much all serialised tv shows (i.e. 40-45 mins).


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 18, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Hiro is indeed the best character, of any tv show, ever.
> 
> Fact
> ?



Get this: We've all seen a lot of Hiro's work before, but not on-screen...

http://www.wired.com/news/culture/0,71984-0.html

Actor _and_ super geek.  Talented chap, eh?


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 22, 2006)

Just seen it advertised, it's going to be on Sci Fi channel starting in February


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 20, 2007)

Heroes is back on Monday! - Or at least it is in the States.  Will have me finger poised on the download button on Tuesday morning...

Plus - it's been confirmed that they've been commissioned to do a full second series.

Some details here.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2007)

YAY!! more heroes! I'm loving the incincible cheerleader


----------



## Moggy (Jan 20, 2007)

Wahey, although let's hope this isn't the start of a 'let's drag this on for 5 or 6 series' move.

I want isoHunt back


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, they've promised to largely conclude the Apocalypse storyline by the end of this series, so shouldn't be too painful...


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 20, 2007)

Just watched the first episode of this online after reading this thread. Wasn't quite sold- the characters all seemed a bit two-dimensional and the plot was predictable. But then there was that rather nifty twist right at the end...


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 20, 2007)

And another cracking twist at the end of episode two. I'm liking this.


----------



## camouflage (Jan 22, 2007)

Yep, this show is really good. I see why Hiro's charmed everybody too But now I've only got two episodes left to watch of the first season. 

favourite character has gotta be Jessica, yeah I know she's evil, well... utterly ruthless, but god that woman looks good sporting an armour-pearcing sniper-rifle, I like the way she never quite closes her mouth, she is teh _shexsheh!_


----------



## Moggy (Jan 22, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> But now I've only got two episodes left to watch of the first season.



 

The first series is going to be 23 episodes long (according to the interview dogmatique linked to up above), episode 12 is on tonight so it should be up for download by tomorrow morning.

So there's plenty more to go


----------



## camouflage (Jan 22, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> The first series is going to be 23 episodes long (according to the interview dogmatique linked to up above), episode 12 is on tonight so it should be up for download by tomorrow morning.
> 
> So there's plenty more to go




phew!


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 22, 2007)

Fookin 'ell, I managed to get through 9 episodes yesterday! Excellent stuff. Apparently each character's storyline has a different writer. I think it shows. Unfortunately it's like Lost in as much as the characters would have a much better idea of what was going on if they just compared notes with each other!


----------



## Moggy (Jan 22, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Apparently each character's storyline has a different writer. I think it shows.



Surely that can't be true since there aren't that many writers credited. Plus all the characters stories overlap.

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 22, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Surely that can't be true since there aren't that many writers credited. Plus all the characters stories overlap.
> 
> Where did you hear that?






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> When the writing team works on an episode, each writer takes a character and writes the individual scenes surrounding that character. These stories are then combined and given to the episode writer, allowing every writer to contribute to every episode.


----------



## Moggy (Jan 22, 2007)

Fair enough, just wondering in that case why there haven't been that many writers credited for each episode


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 24, 2007)

Christopher Eccleston!


----------



## Moggy (Jan 24, 2007)

Yay, another brilliant episode with a brilliant ending!


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 24, 2007)

It still isn't up on allfg.org.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 24, 2007)

ave a look on the pirate bay or mininova...


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 25, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Christopher Eccleston!



yes indeed!  WTF


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 27, 2007)

blimey , didnt know what the dr who references were when i looked here a couple of days ago , but just seen the last one and it all makes sense


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2007)

no.13 is wikkid


----------



## Allan (Jan 30, 2007)

Innit.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 30, 2007)

I saw Hiro on Scrubs the other night!


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2007)

First 12 are wicked. A much better series than Lost so far. I'm gonna grab 13 now


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 31, 2007)

Lost's massive hiatus is such a huge mistake.  I really don't give a toss anymore.

(Until the next episode of course)


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 31, 2007)

So we've got Dr Who and Mr Sulu, its only a matter of time before Jim Robinson from neighbours turns up, he's in everything else so why not this?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

anyone else seen ep14 yet ?

just watched it , things are still shaping up nicely and a good twist / reveal at the end...............


----------



## Allan (Feb 7, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> So we've got Dr Who and Mr Sulu, its only a matter of time before Jim Robinson from neighbours turns up, he's in everything else so why not this?



And Sulu's car number plate was NCC-1701. How predictable was that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

i saw the ncc bit and was going to re-check but you did it for me , predictable yes but it does fit in with the whole comic book style of the show.

oh shit we've just outed ourselves as proper proper geeks


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2007)

Starts 19th February on sci-fi; me and my housemate are very excited about the concept


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

you will not be dissapointed 

i havent heard of anyone that doesnt like it


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2007)

You lot aren't helping. Ecclescake and Takei? 

Takeis cameo in Malcolm in the Middle had me laughing myself silly.

"Oh, what delightful mushrooms, may I?"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

good news for those torrentless and without the sci-fi channel , heroes is coming to bbc2 in april


----------



## Allan (Feb 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> good news for those torrentless and without the sci-fi channel , heroes is coming to bbc2 in april



By which time it'll be SO last year, darling!


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 7, 2007)

Not bad though - I've been raving about Heroes for ages to certain friends, and assumed that it wouldn't be on the beeb till the autumn cos of SciFi channel...


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 7, 2007)

Just half way thru episode 14.....man this series is good. Along with BSG, this has restored my faith in american tv.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Ok so a few have us have started watching this , and IMO it's pretty good , its pretty dark and it will be interesting to see how good it gets . Apparently the writer has a huge storyline that will last 5 yrs........
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> ...



Yeah but he becomes super cool later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

It said in the sun or mirror or something today that sulu was in it. I haven't seen him.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

last nights episode


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah but he becomes super cool later.




have you seen ep 5 when he comes back from the future?

he is indeed super cool


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> have you seen ep 5 when he comes back from the future?
> 
> he is indeed super cool



I've only got as far as ep five in my lunch breaks. Heros is hot shit in my office. 

I'm going onto BSG 3 after I've watched 2.5 on DVD. I'm currently going back through the lot from the top and am a few eps into 2.0.


Great stuff. There is this TV website that has everything streaming. Yippie. Except sometimes they take them down for a bit because of copyrite.

Boo.


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 7, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> have you seen ep 5 when he comes back from the future?
> 
> he is indeed super cool



Did you look at this link I posted a while ago?

Not only is he super cool, he's also a super geek!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i did mate


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2007)

this just in , apparently Malcom McDowell has signed up to play Linderman


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 7, 2007)

Heh heh.  Expect unsubtle bowler hats walking past and people drinking milk.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah but if anyone can play a merciless baddie it has to be Malcom. I bet he has a secret agenda for the good (after he's done lots of evil obviously)

Wouldn't be surprised to see him die in some selfless act that is totaly contrary to his evil persona. That's how this stuff normally works


----------



## pyrovitae (Feb 8, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> this just in, apparently Malcom McDowell has signed up to play Linderman



fantastic!

this is my new favourite show on television - the twist at the end of episode 14 blew me away.  i was a bit disappointed by george takei though, the halting inflection he's infamous for was lost in translation.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2007)

i think mr sulu has signed up for 3 episodes so far so expect more from him


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 9, 2007)

It looks like they might have rejigged the format slightly in the last episode, which is a good thing IMO. Before they'd try and write in a stroyline for every character in every episode, with the end result that not much happened to the individual characters each week. In the last episode they focused heavily on Peter, Hiro and Clare, which made the episode more satisfying for me at least. DL, Mohinder and the LA cop guy weren't in the last ep at all, maybe it'll be their turn next week.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2007)

Just started watching this and the 1st two episodes rock.  

I'm getting the 1st 14 now, i might have watched them all before that downloads.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2007)

oh my god @ ep16!!!! 

plus a cameo from none other than Stan Lee


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2007)

I should get back on this baby. 

I did a heros marathon at work last week. I am the least hardworking and uncommited man alive.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I did a heros marathon at work last week. I am the least hardworking and uncommited man alive.



I done Heroes Ep1-15, BSG Series 1... at work last week


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I done Heroes Ep1-15, BSG Series 1... at work last week



That is some good work. 

My computer faces out to the rest of the office so everyone knows what I'm doing. I have loudspeakers too so I am really taking the piss.

How close to the line do you fly?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 20, 2007)

I face a window so anyone in the office can see over my shoulder, I use headphones though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2007)

Me too. I have a lovely view of London. I'm 22 floors up. 

This is of course not relivant.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2007)

can you lot hurry up n watch ep16 , i wanna talk bout it


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 20, 2007)

Without giving owt away - fookin great episode, things are really starting to come together.

It really really makes a difference when a series has been plotted out properly and moves towards a definate point, rather than the continued thrashing around in the morass that is Lost.  Anyone notice that lost has been shunted into a later slot on ABC?  I fear for it's future.

Whereas Heroes is setting itself up for a completely different second series, not just a single cliffhanger based on a single event a la Lost.

Loving watching the Hi-def rips too...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah and we've still got 7 eps left of the season it seems like the writer (s) have really given this a lot of thought , lots of shocks . Its not often that a series storms through its first season like this , i have big hopes for the future


----------



## dervish (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok that confirms it. I'm going to have to burn shitloads to disk now, to make room for all the eps of Heroes I'll be downloading tonight. I watched the first ep on sci-fi last night and though it was great, definitely need to see the rest now.


----------



## f for fake (Feb 20, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Just half way thru episode 14.....man this series is good. Along with BSG, this has restored my faith in american tv.



only seen 11 episodes   
i did find that some bits got very boaring and i had to sit through it to get to the good parts. I liked how they do a lot of histroy for each person which some other sci fi progs dont. 
Love the visual effects
love how im going "look its him and her walking past each other" but they dont know each other


----------



## Balbi (Feb 21, 2007)

just watched E.3. E.4 now loading up.

http://www.veoh.com/videos/e1808633YBFdzp4;jsessionid=DCDD86BC74E73C57DE2230938DE08F59 

the quality is great, compared to other such sites.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 21, 2007)

I've only read the first post in this thread for fear of spoilers.

Anyway, I'm up to episode 11 and this is the best television in YEARS. Absolutely fantastic stuff that leaves me gagging for more every week.

I got bored with Lost after 7 episodes, this is far superior.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck, watched them all and now waiting for them to be released...

Last one was great.  

Hiro is the best character in these shows ever.

Best and subtle change was to get rid of that stupid announcer saying in true  hollywood trailer mode 'Hiro discoveres his destiny, we discover more people with special powers and Mary unearths a secret past' or what ever to the Indian guy with that pseudo psychology stuff over the recap.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Ok so a few have us have started watching this , and IMO it's pretty good , its pretty dark and it will be interesting to see how good it gets . Apparently the writer has a huge storyline that will last 5 yrs........
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> ...



One of the best shows on right now. My only concern is that there won't be much plot resolution within the first season.


----------



## RockandorRoll (Feb 22, 2007)

Could anyone post us up a link to view episode 17 in a browser? Alluc, veoh et al don't have it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2007)

episode 17 isnt out until monday


----------



## Bomber (Feb 22, 2007)

*Late to the Party !*

I'm joining the Heroes followers tonight on Sci-Fi   Sounds like a great series !!


----------



## art of fact (Feb 23, 2007)

just finished 16.. bring on the next.. my whole house is hooked


----------



## Space Girl (Feb 23, 2007)

I wathced teh first 2 eps on the sci-fi channel last night, it was ok but a tad slow, might get hooked though


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2007)

Just finished watching E.8.

Hiro is my hero


----------



## dogmatique (Feb 26, 2007)

Just watched the latest episode.  

Probably the best one so far.  Really, really good.  Some back-story at last!  This series is really coming together.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 26, 2007)

burnt the first 12 to dvd for my flatmate to watch - he ended up watching all 12 yesterday in a nine hour marathon session.  His verdict:'best series I've ever seen'.  I wouldn't go that far but its certainly up there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Just watched the latest episode.
> 
> Probably the best one so far.  Really, really good.  Some back-story at last!  This series is really coming together.




is that the one about bennets past? ( ep17)

almost brought a tear to my eye


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2007)

We just watched the last 4. When the invisible man turned up i said "oh look doctor who with a beard" 

Then later, on tv, david tennant was strutting about in his new tv show wearing a beard. Which made me say "oh look, the invisible man with a beard."


----------



## pyrovitae (Feb 27, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> episode 17 isnt out until monday



actually, it was broadcast a day early this week and was up on pirate's bay yesterday morning  

it made me cry, which i don't think i've ever done during a tv show.  don't want to spoil it for those who haven't seen it but it's probably the best and most satisfying episode yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 27, 2007)

oh wot , i didnt get it til 4 am this morning and its sooo sad 


* GET A GRIP RUFFNECK  *


----------



## Balbi (Feb 27, 2007)

What a storming episode.

"why did you make me shoot the girl who can't die"

"because it's better than shooting one who can"


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2007)

Given that all the other shows are in their mid seasion, pre rating sweep lulls, this show, its still dancing along all guns blazing.  

Top notch stuff.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 27, 2007)

@ep17 

how cool is the Haitian?


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 28, 2007)

Hurray, more George Takei. Best episode yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2007)

um , dont know how to break it to you ( dont shoot the messenger please ..............






after tomorrows ep , heroes is takning a 6 week breaK.......


BLOODY SCHEDUELERS 







but we will meet linderman tomorrow


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 4, 2007)

What?! Haven't they already taken a break this series?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2007)

they took a 3 week break for xmas ( which is just about acceptable i suppose ) but this is thier hiatus or something

*waves fist *


----------



## jodal (Mar 5, 2007)

Why do the Yanks do this? Is it a ratings ploy?


----------



## pk (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the Japanese dude.

And the cheerleader, though for different reasons.


----------



## Allan (Mar 5, 2007)

jodal said:
			
		

> Why do the Yanks do this? Is it a ratings ploy?



No it's probably because it takes more than a week to film, edit and complete each episode and they need time to film more. We've just caught up with what finished product they have.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 5, 2007)

given the amount and quality of the CGI I'd say that was the most likely answer.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 5, 2007)

Episode 17. How fucking cool!    

"Go deep"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I like the Japanese dude.
> 
> And the cheerleader, though for different reasons.



You have a thing for Japanese men?


----------



## wishface (Mar 5, 2007)

Just watched ep 1 and am downloading ep 13 right now having conquered (thanks to the assistance of my superpowered sidekicks here!) utorrent and portforwarding. Verdict: interesting (it's obviously a set up ep where we meet the characters)! I like stripper woman and her mirror powers; Hiro is cool!


----------



## pk (Mar 5, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> You have a thing for Japanese men?



Only Hiro.

I love the way he looks like he's about to take a dump and wakes up in Times Square just in time to parge one out on the pavement, instead of curling one off on the neat and clean Japanese metro train.

He looks pleased, too. If a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Allan (Mar 5, 2007)

Ep 18. How many cliffhangers?????

6 weeks till the next one? Noooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2007)

you seen 18 already ,? danm you , but il get it in 4 mins when i get home


----------



## Allan (Mar 5, 2007)

Linderman is really Mr.Muggles.


----------



## Allan (Mar 5, 2007)

On a related note my flatmate is eagerly awaiting last night's episode of The L Word. TV.com says it was on but so far there's no sign of it on the torrents or newsgroups. Any ideas?


----------



## Balbi (Mar 5, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Linderman is really Mr.Muggles.



 I knew that dog was an evil bastardfuck


----------



## wishface (Mar 5, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> On a related note my flatmate is eagerly awaiting last night's episode of The L Word. TV.com says it was on but so far there's no sign of it on the torrents or newsgroups. Any ideas?


How is that related? are they lesbo superhores?


----------



## Allan (Mar 5, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> How is that related? are they lesbo superhores?



Related as in it's another show that's available on torrents.


----------



## wishface (Mar 5, 2007)

when is ep19 out?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> when is ep19 out?



april 16th by my calc


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Mar 5, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> lesbo superhores?



unfortunate typo there


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 5, 2007)

With regards to the continual bleedin breaks in transmission - due to the fact that it's scheduled for 24 episodes, and the sweeps at the beginning of the season - there's no way they can film the whole season before they've been commissioned for a full one.  

It's shite, granted, but they film 6 episodes then wait to see if they get the ratings.  When they get the green light, it's full steam ahead, but that leads to inevitable pauses whilst they catch up.  Plus the yanks like to have series year round, so that there's only a small break in the summer ready for a new season at the beginning of autumn.

Rubbish, but that's the way it works over there.

Anyway: Great episode again: Looks like mama Petrelli knows a lot more than she's let on previously, eh?

Quite a bloodthirsty episode too.  Loved the shots of the partially destroyed city.

Roll on end of April...


----------



## wishface (Mar 5, 2007)

fudgefactorfive said:
			
		

> unfortunate typo there


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2007)

Whoaaaa , blimey that was tense , but 6 weeeeeks , im not a happy man but maybe able to reclaim his life


----------



## Balbi (Mar 6, 2007)

Good GRIEF. What an ending. What an entrance from Linderman. "Flying man!".


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2007)

Isn't Sylar the best "love to hate him" characters on telly for a long time. I despise his character but it's amazing to watch him. Stunning.

Best bit was Suresh's "Syyyllar".


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2007)

mmmm i know what u mean , i hate the brain takin bitch but i dont wanna lose him , can someone make him good please??????????????


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 6, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> mmmm i know what u mean , i hate the brain takin bitch but i dont wanna lose him , can someone make him good please??????????????



brain takin bitch. I like that.


----------



## pyrovitae (Mar 7, 2007)

this was posted on another message board i frequent:

Tim Kring told season one’s storyline will be concluded in season finale and we’ll experience new stuff in season 2, but we thought same heroes-different story kinda thing, we’re wrong,..

Tim Kring, creator of NBC’stuff series Heroes, told SCI FI Wire that the upcoming second season will constitute a new volume in the multi-volume series, with new characters and an entirely new storyline. “If you remember, the opening of the pilot pronounced the episode as the beginning of Volume One,” Kring said in an interview. “Volume One comes to a conclusion at the end of episode 23, and Volume Two starts with the opening of season two. And Volume Two is a different story.”

Kring added: “We could have new people and new storylines and new ideas and new threats and new bad guys and new heroes. So I would prepare the audience for that idea, that it’s not just a continuing serialized storyline about only these people. It’s a little more the 24 model than the Lost model.”

The first season of Heroes is exploring what happens when a disparate group of ordinary people discover they have extraordinary abilities and attempt to save New York from disaster.

“Heroes needs to evolve, and if we are positing an idea that this is happening all over the world to many, many people, then we get to see some of those people and see how their story fits in.”

Kring also confirmed that some of the current heroes just might not survive this season, but added: “Many of your favorites will live to fight again.”

interesting concept.  wonder who the guest stars will be for season 2?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2007)

Like the sound of this, hopefully it'll avoid the milking it to death problem that fucks up good shows (X Files being a case in point)...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2007)

An increase in Brits would be good. McDowell and Ecclestone have stolen their respective episodes.

"Do you like vegetables?"


----------



## wishface (Mar 7, 2007)

this is one fucked up show. the end of ep3 is gonzo!

Also that scene with psychic cop guy in the bar...the old lady he 'hears' what she says, where is that from? That gave me some deja vu!


----------



## Flashman (Mar 7, 2007)

Fuck me I'm only on Ep 11 you're all way ahead and I fear spoilers.

*Fucks off*

Bloody great though.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed with Linderman - hes more your werthers original grandpa than the sort of bloke who orders hits on FBI agents.  

Is the clue to his involvement plain to see in what Hiro and Ando saw in the future?  

great cliffhanger too...


----------



## Jim2k5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree, i was expecting a more mafia kinda thing, not some old bloke doing some cooking :S


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 8, 2007)

ahh but doesnt that make him more creepy??


seems like a kind lil old man at first then his true colours will no doubt be revealed....


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 8, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> seems like a kind lil old man at first then his true colours will no doubt be revealed....



aah, he's just 'columbo-ing' us then...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes. I thought Linderman was very threatening. A man who can order women and children to be killed, can cripple a mans wife and yet still go back and control him and who knows as much as he clearly does - makes pie in his own kitchens.

"No pie for you" <---


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2007)

Episode 17 OMG 

it just gets better and better


----------



## wishface (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a shame that guy who plays peter cannot act. Still it's interesting to see a show portray dangerous schizophrenia as a superpower!


----------



## Augie March (Mar 13, 2007)

Just finished watching episode 18, wow! About a dozen cliffhangers by the end of it, can't believe I now have to wait til mid-April to see what happens.   

Tis a fantastic show, seems like the whole volumes idea to the show is a great idea too, with a whole new set of characters taking up a new story for the next season. Stops the whole idea from getting too stale and predictable and means writers can play about with the characters lives a bit more, making more twisty-turns and sudden deaths possible too. Genius!

Hopefully, the big idea is that all the heroes in subsequent seasons will eventually all link up, fighting to save the world. I can see this developing into possibly one of the most epic TV shows going...

Of course, just as long as those ever fickle US TV execs don't decide to pull the trigger if ratings drop in future seasons.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2007)

Watched 18 last night. Really enjoying this show and am pleasantly suprised to hear that season 2 will be new characters and a new direction. Series 1 has shown that superheroes and grown-up drama are highly compatible. Therefore why not have a variety of stories from different places.

I am pretty sure Peter and Sylar are going to die in the finale. They are too powerful to leave lying around.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> It's a shame that guy who plays peter cannot act. Still it's interesting to see a show portray dangerous schizophrenia as a superpower!


His acting doesn't bother me. However I want him to brush that mop of hair out of his eyes.

Actually he can't die can he... Hiro said when he visited him on the train that he didn't recognise him without the scar... which is weird as he has healing powers... hmmm.

I also agree that McDowell was spot on. If someone acts big and scary and tries to frighten you, it's because they are weak and scared. If they stand there making pies and small talk while you hold a gun to their head, then they are truely dangerous.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 14, 2007)

They're not going to completely change the cast though are they? I don't think any writer in theur right mind would just drop characters like Hiro, Clare and Nathan who've got so much story potential still in them.

I think Isaac's almost certainly a goner by the end of this first series. I mean, we've already seen his death!


----------



## wishface (Mar 14, 2007)

completely chaing the cast and embariking on a totally new arc is the sort of thing that would kill a show stone dead. No network would ever sanction that; fortunately heroes is doing pretty well so he might get away with it. But good luck doing that for 5 years!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 14, 2007)

well if the writers keep this pace up , it wont matter as it will still kick ass


----------



## Idaho (Mar 14, 2007)

I would bet on a new story arc that has intersections with series one. It will be in the same universe for sure. And, alas, it will be mostly in America of course


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 30, 2007)

OK just started watching this, it's similar to 4400 but probably much better put together.

One quick question: in episode2, with the crime analysts in the house, is that a direct spoof of CSI or what?  Cos it seems so...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 30, 2007)

Possibly, they're not big on that sort of referencing. Only Mr Nakamura is allowed to get seriously geeky


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 30, 2007)

I dunno.  Of the two police women who are interviewing the fat guy, one seems to be a clear spoof of kate, the other of catherine.  Or perhaps I just spend too much time watching US tV programmes...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 30, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Or perhaps I just spend too much time watching US tV programmes...



Occams Razor


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 30, 2007)

pyrovitae said:
			
		

> tIt’s a little more the 24 model than the Lost model.”


Sweet, jack bower vs. Sylar, my money's on Jack


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 31, 2007)

Is the narrator guy one of the minor Elf characters from LOTR (Haldir I think)?  Definitely sounds similar.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2007)

The narrator is Mohinder the Indian chappie, isn't he?

Btw I don't remember the last time I saw an Indian American actor, usually they have to import Brits for those roles!


----------



## Allan (Mar 31, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> The narrator is Mohinder the Indian chappie, isn't he?
> 
> Btw I don't remember the last time I saw an Indian American actor, usually they have to import Brits for those roles!



Like Art Malik?


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Like Art Malik?



Parminder Nagra, Indira Varma, Jimi Mistry, Naveen Andrews...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 31, 2007)

You're right, watching the next episode, it is indeed the Indian guy.  His voice is amazingly similar to that Haldir bloke though.

As to Indian Americans - M Night Shyamalan (or however you spell it) usually has a few (I think some are him in a cameo)...


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, he's the only other one I can think of. There's a lady in Battlestar Galactica but she's Canadian.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 2, 2007)

Is the invisible guy the guy who was in Dead Man's Shoes towards teh end?


----------



## Allan (Apr 2, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Is the invisible guy the guy who was in Dead Man's Shoes towards teh end?



Dunno. He was last seen in some medical series or another. Summit about a doctor, anyway.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah yeah. Just checked. ha.  Haven't seen any of the recent Dr Whos so didn't realise...


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think the scriptwriters have dropped in some quite subtle references to his previous role.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 2, 2007)

The invisible guy was the Army Officer in 28 days later.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> The invisible guy was the Army Officer in 28 days later.


i watched that film all the way through, no zombies, no fighting, no guns nothing. just sandra bullock swaning about whacked of her head.


----------



## wishface (Apr 3, 2007)

you weren't watching 28 days later then.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2007)

He's thinking of 28 Days : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0191754/ not 28 Days Later : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0289043/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> i watched that film all the way through, no zombies, no fighting, no guns nothing. just sandra bullock swaning about whacked of her head.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 5, 2007)

Watched them all now.   What a series.  Can't wait for the conclusion.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2007)

ok so i thought id bump my own thread b b b b b b  but its back tonight ( well about 3.50am for those downloading saddo's me included )see you tomorrow with more praise no doubt


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2007)

0.05% - more Linderman, Sylar....etc apparently.

Linderman FTW.


----------



## wishface (Apr 23, 2007)

i have converted my buds to heroes fanatics. it's the best show on tv right now and the best first season of anything since twin peaks. a real shame that terrestrial broadcasters lacked the foresight to show it.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 23, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> about 3.50am for those downloading saddo's me included )see you tomorrow with more praise no doubt



Is that what time you'll be starting the download or when you hope to start watching it?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2007)

about 4.05


----------



## dervish (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn this series is good, 

cos wiskey's away a lot we've been spreading it out, only up to ep15, which is nice, means when we get to 18 there'll be more to watch.

Have they finished production on the first series yet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i have converted my buds to heroes fanatics. it's the best show on tv right now and the best first season of anything since twin peaks. a real shame that terrestrial broadcasters lacked the foresight to show it.




its meant to be coming to bbc 2 in may afaik


----------



## electroplated (Apr 23, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> about 4.05


 where from


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2007)

i got me a 10mb connection and news groups


----------



## electroplated (Apr 23, 2007)

reckon I'll wait till i get to work tomorrow in that case, don't do the newsgroup thing yet but I do have some _serious_ bandwidth to play with...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 23, 2007)

ive just got to make sure i set my alarm


----------



## wishface (Apr 23, 2007)

pfft...too slow for me. What's the point of paying a license fee for thse knuckleheads if they can't source top rated dramas instead of constant sport and crime dramas and repeats. yawn fucking yawn. tv is in the doldrums in this country big style, so why not broadcast stuff like this. Heroes is good enough to withstand even the patronising tones of the bbc's condescending perpetually unfunny continuity announcers (cuntsa all).


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 24, 2007)

Er, the beeb have bought it... but as a terrestrial station they've got to play second fiddle to the satellite channels first.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 24, 2007)

i cant wait to watch last nights episode, downloaded it in 720p high deff format this morning, cant wait till home from uni so i can watch


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2007)

Just watched it  Linderman is fucking brilliant.

"You....."


----------



## wishface (Apr 24, 2007)

shoulda brought it in the first place; fuckwits. too late now. fucking morons too busy cheatin kids out of prizes on blue peter.


----------



## wishface (Apr 24, 2007)

another cracking episode!

love that evil pic that sylar paints.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 24, 2007)

Feck, didn't know this had already been on.

*Legs it off to torrents*


----------



## electroplated (Apr 24, 2007)

Great episode!!!





			
				ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> ive just got to make sure i set my alarm



so.... late night then?!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 24, 2007)

Downloading now 

30 mins to go.

Curse you englanders and your high speed connections.



The most I can ever get is 100kbps, and sometimes when i'm downloading at that speed it knocks the connection out.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh yeah.. will get on the bt tonight.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 24, 2007)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Great episode!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt wake up , but i was able to download it before i went into work , burnt it as an avi to watch at work then forgot to pick it up  , plus im going away for a few days so wont be able to watch it til sunday   @selfr


----------



## electroplated (Apr 24, 2007)

shit!!! 

sorry mate, that's harsh  but also eek:  )


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 24, 2007)

haha ul mate, just watched it, brilliant


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 24, 2007)

Cracking episode, this show gets better and better. Lots of superpowers on display.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2007)

_*Fucking amazing series*_


----------



## wishface (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm a bit concerned about the character of Candice; her ability could well break the plot if she is used all the time to get things done. It could be a bit of a deus ex machina.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Apr 25, 2007)

another amazing episode!


----------



## Ozric (Apr 25, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> I'm a bit concerned about the character of Candice; her ability could well break the plot if she is used all the time to get things done. It could be a bit of a deus ex machina.


I think Jessica may have something to say about that


----------



## wishface (Apr 25, 2007)

that's something else as well; did i miss something in an earlier episode because it seemd like DL and nicki/jessica were syaing stuff in the recap bit i hadn't seen about nicki not knowing who she is anymore. she was still wearing the suit she wore when she gave nathan the gun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2007)

ha , not too bad , good ep but i managed to see it last night.............

wot about ciare ?? 

l


----------



## wishface (Apr 26, 2007)

what about her? She was in it quite a bit.


----------



## Allan (Apr 26, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Cracking episode, this show gets better and better. Lots of superpowers on display.



Yeah, it's like everyone and their dog can do stuff. Imagine if the whole world had superpowers - but thought they were the only ones and kept quiet about it! There's a cartoon somewhere, it might be by Larson, where a group of Ku Klux Klansmen are standing in a circle and the caption is "You mean we're ALL FBI???"


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 26, 2007)

Been following this from the start.  It's been pretty good but with the most recent episode it's beginning to look suspiciously like a cheap Watchmen knock off with more superpowers.


----------



## wishface (Apr 26, 2007)

well i do hope it's more than that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2007)

well is claire going to end up in paris or be there to save the day???


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 27, 2007)

i reckon Paris for the explosion to keep her safe then coming back after maybe


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 28, 2007)

Is there still no date for when the BBC will start showing this? I want to watch it on proper TV.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 28, 2007)

Im totally caught up with this now and I have to say I love it! 
Love Hiro! Love his enthusiasm, love his disappointment- such an  expressive face!

I also love "Flying Man!"  as Hiro would call Nathan!

Love the switcheroo they did with Claire's dad's character-  "Face of Evil">>> Hero?! 

Malcolm McDowell is class as always. 

Mohinder can get knotted. Dullard.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 28, 2007)

Claire's dad was always quite ambiguous.  It's the beauty of the programme that it left you guessing about who precisely the good/bad guys were for a while.

I find that my favourite characters are Hiro (probably everyone's favourite) and also Niki.  She's truly fascinating, a mashup of the Incredible Hulk and Sarah Connor.


----------



## wishface (Apr 28, 2007)

Mr Bennett (morph?) looks like the sort of guy you'd see in those american hair colour commericals..."grey hair? Now try Prima-dye FOR MEN!"


----------



## Melinda (Apr 29, 2007)

So any guesses on what freakery the Petrelli Mother will display next episode?


----------



## In Bloom (Apr 30, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> She's truly fascinating, a mashup of the Incredible Hulk and Sarah Connor.


And a total rip of of Critical Maas from Straczynski's _Rising Stars_


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2007)

String Theory is tonights episode, set five years in the future


----------



## wishface (May 1, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> And a total rip of of Critical Maas from Straczynski's _Rising Stars_


well the exec producer is a dc comics writer iirc.

FWIW


----------



## London_Calling (May 1, 2007)

Only read the first two pages of this thread as I'm catching up . . .

I decided to have a look at this and after 9-10 episodes I’m struggling to maintain enthusiasm. Might try to watch it until the main ‘exploding New York’ storyline concludes. What’s getting to me is:

* Fucking rubbish, intrusive and endlessly looped incidental music
* Fucking annoying interior lighting - over, over, over lit (obviously don’t mean brightness)
* The Indian dude and his father – over-acting, appalling lines, just dreadful. And endlessly staring at that fucking map
* 'This is the jarring and inappropriately pitched hook for next week'


It’s still interesting in so much as it’s a challenge to get your head around it all and it feels 'different', I’m just starting to care less.


----------



## Kanda (May 1, 2007)

Guess it's not really your cup of tea then


----------



## London_Calling (May 1, 2007)

It might be if the bloody production values were a little better attuned.

It's like they got the  Indiana Jones crew in a job lot.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> And a total rip of of Critical Maas from Straczynski's _Rising Stars_



If you say so


----------



## London_Calling (May 1, 2007)

Achooley,  it doesn't help that the  streaming I use has French sub-titles, which is okay normally but not when Hiro's Japanese is also sub-titled – bottom half of the screen looks a bit busy . .


----------



## wishface (May 1, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> It might be if the bloody production values were a little better attuned.
> 
> It's like they got the  Indiana Jones crew in a job lot.


what? fuck off!


----------



## Balbi (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone found a link for last nights ep?


----------



## Idaho (May 1, 2007)

Yeah I am dl it off Demonoid.


----------



## Balbi (May 1, 2007)

ah, i'll head over now


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 1, 2007)

Think i've got a h.264 HD version downloading right now...


----------



## dogmatique (May 1, 2007)

Aye.  Always go for the hi-def!


----------



## Stigmata (May 1, 2007)

Brilliant stuff. I like future Parkman.


----------



## Sunray (May 1, 2007)

No spoiler till I get home and watch it!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 1, 2007)

Wicked ep!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2007)

Yes, quality as ever.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 1, 2007)

3 to go...


----------



## Stigmata (May 1, 2007)

I hope they don't kill off Sylar in the last episode, he's fab.


----------



## Allan (May 1, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I hope they don't kill off Sylar in the last episode, he's fab.




http://www.tv.com/heroes/how-to-sto...ode/1008067/summary.html?tag=ep_list;title;22


----------



## Stigmata (May 1, 2007)

I ain't reading that: it looks like a spoiler.


----------



## Allan (May 1, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I ain't reading that: it looks like a spoiler.



It tells you everything... and it tells you nothing.


----------



## wishface (May 1, 2007)

then it's doubly stupid


----------



## Balbi (May 1, 2007)

Great episode; Bennet gets more and more likeable


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic episode.

[smug mode]
I've worked out how peter gets the scar
[/smug mode]

You lot probably got it by now


----------



## Sunray (May 2, 2007)

How entertaining is this series?

What an utterly fantastic episode.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 2, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I hope they don't kill off Sylar in the last episode, he's fab.



Agreed, doesn't he remind you somehow of someone you know?


----------



## Stigmata (May 2, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Fantastic episode.
> 
> [smug mode]
> I've worked out how peter gets the scar
> ...



Maybe the Haitian's involved? Suppressing his Claire-power, like.

Also, check out next week's trailer


----------



## Melinda (May 2, 2007)

String theory- another GREAT episode.
Parkman- Boooooooo!
Hiro- yaaaaaay!


----------



## Balbi (May 2, 2007)

I reckon Mollys power was the freeze stuff we saw Future Sylar doing at the end, and that'll counter the explodingness. But it's Peter anyway, so that's totally boned the whole thing! How fucking cool was future Peter - much less of a whiny puss with that scar man


----------



## Allan (May 2, 2007)

Who saw "String Theory" and who saw "Five Years Gone"? I saw FYG.


----------



## Balbi (May 2, 2007)

Same episode; last minute change of titles apparently. Probably String Theory was a bit too high brow for the U.S audiences.


----------



## Allan (May 2, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Same episode; last minute change of titles apparently. Probably String Theory was a bit too high brow for the U.S audiences.



I know it's the same episode but I'm wondering how many saw one title and how many saw the other.


----------



## Balbi (May 2, 2007)

Oh, I can't remember


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 2, 2007)

Fucking amazing. Best episode so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...yeah, I think it deserves a few more !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'s.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 5, 2007)

Just finished 20,   .  Future Parkman really is a cunt 

and Claire with dark hair...


----------



## wishface (May 5, 2007)

i'm still not entirely sure i understand why linderman wanted nathan dead? I thought he wanted him president, or is there something unrevealed im missing because that didn't seem to make sense to me.


----------



## Idaho (May 5, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Just finished 20,   .  Future Parkman really is a cunt


Well he was a copper, so he's always going to side with _the man_ as it were.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I know.  I suppose because we've up to now known Parkman as this chubby loser with his heart in the right place, fast forward 5 years and he's this ruthless enforcer for the war on heroes.  Parkman was always a bit weak wasn't he,  so Pres/Sylar has been using this weakness to pull his strings; we don't know what happened to his wife and child in that 5 years but it was probably bad and only adds to his weakness.


----------



## Idaho (May 5, 2007)

As far as he is concerned he is a ruthless protector of the world - a world fucked up by Sylar, and whoever threatens him and his kid and wife?


----------



## Balbi (May 8, 2007)

Interesting, almost flat episode in the run up to next weeks beginning of the finale of the best thing on telly since whenever from America etc.

Fanboy rant below (SPOILERS)

Does anyone else feel a bit bad for Sylar in a way? He genuinely showed regret and fear initially about the deaths of so many New Yorkers - the call to Suresh was his cry for help, and going to his mother for help or at least to find something normal to hang onto when he realises the scale of what could be achieved.

Bloody Hiro! If he'd just stabbed the cunt it'd all be sorted  And the broken sword? BROKEN! How does that work for christs sake? And who did Issac send the manuscript to originally, as Hiro's version comes back from the future. I reckon Peter'll be getting some mail soon.

Peter and Nathans mum is in on it with Linderman. It's all a bit Watchmen, but it asks questions about the fate of the 'group' Linderman was a part of. Some sort of mid-60's superhero society of some sort? And accepting how much must be done for peace to be achieved.

Christ, nearly forgot about the *important* bit of this. If Shanti (Mohinders dead sister) had powers, then reasonably Mohinder could be expected to exhibit similar power. WHAT'S HIS POWER?!?! And Molly's locating, I thought that would be something a bit better than that tbh.

Oh, oh and Peter and Ted - he looked like he was going to go boom, i'm desperately hoping for some Eccleston to shore things up although it looks like all cast will be there for the final scene. Nikki and D.L are on their way, Micah and Gwen already there. Bennet, Parkman and Ted  (How cool has Bennet become over the second half of the series - him and Sylar are endearing themselves to me even more!

I'm overly excited about next week!


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2007)

Why doesn't Hiro go back to a time before Sylar has powers and kill him then?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 8, 2007)

Good episode, not a patch on last weeks but that sort of thing is hard to match.

Anyone else thinking that two in the head is the only option right now?

Hiro probably can't travel back before when HE had powers, which is post powerful sylar anyway.


----------



## Balbi (May 8, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Why doesn't Hiro go back to a time before Sylar has powers and kill him then?



Because of the risk to the space time continuum of someone from the future messing about too much. Mohinder talks about it in 'Five Years Gone'. Future Hiro knows that the adjustment must me *tiny* but significant, not a rock splash into the stream but a gentle change of course. Hence the string and the intercrossing moments 'Save the cheerleader....' <--- that's the moment


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2007)

another good un  , some call it a filler but compared to 90% on the telly atm tis t'bollix , is next weeks a finale double or are they gonna stretch it out  ?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 9, 2007)

Two things are bothering me about ep20

1)Future Hiro warns that he had to go back and warn petrelli to 'save the cheerleader, save the world' - cos the future they're in now is bleak cos Sylar got her powers, couldn't be killed and blew up NYC...but in the same episode we see Claire is clearly alive in 5 years time (and still gorgeous ) and the only way Sylar can get your powers is by offing you and eating yer brain...so he never got to Claire.

2)Peter Petrelli has a scar - but he has absorbed Claires healing ability, how do you scar a man who can instantly heal?


----------



## Allan (May 9, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> another good un  , some call it a filler but compared to 90% on the telly atm tis t'bollix , is next weeks a finale double or are they gonna stretch it out  ?



Next week is the penultimate episode then the following week a double length episode finale / start of the next story arc.


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2007)

I've found a bunch of episodes on Stage 6 and have got quite embarassingly into this show  

Hiro is my fave character, followed by the mind-reading cop and then the cheerleader who is way cute


----------



## Firky (May 10, 2007)

Hiro is EVERYONES favourite 


Cheerleader isn't my type, too normal. She hasn't got dreads or an attitude


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Cheerleader isn't my type, too normal. She hasn't got dreads or an attitude



Well, I like her  

Though I would have definitely hit memory-girl while she still had an upper cranium - she looks a bit like an American girl I went out with at Uni.

These apple-pie types look all innocent but can really teach a young lad from the Valleys a thing or two


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2007)

Right, just finished downloading the story so far. Late to the party, just like with BSG, but we'll catch up soon enough


----------



## 8ball (May 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Right, just finished downloading the story so far. Late to the party, just like with BSG, but we'll catch up soon enough



Lordy, I've just lost one weekend to Heroes and have heard all sorts of good things about BSG - there goes another weekend . . . 

So BSG - that's the one about a Big Sodding Giant right?


----------



## Sunray (May 10, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Two things are bothering me about ep20
> 
> 1)Future Hiro warns that he had to go back and warn petrelli to 'save the cheerleader, save the world' - cos the future they're in now is bleak cos Sylar got her powers, couldn't be killed and blew up NYC...but in the same episode we see Claire is clearly alive in 5 years time (and still gorgeous ) and the only way Sylar can get your powers is by offing you and eating yer brain...so he never got to Claire.
> 
> 2)Peter Petrelli has a scar - but he has absorbed Claires healing ability, how do you scar a man who can instantly heal?



That's because he had warned Peter in the subway to save the cheerleader which had changed the past, she was still alive.  He tells Future Hiro that before he dies.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 10, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> That's because he had warned Peter in the subway to save the cheerleader which had changed the past, she was still alive.  He tells Future Hiro that before he dies.



I know - Claire is still alive though so she must have been saved - but Sylar triumphed anyway, so whats the point of saving the cheerleader is she lives anyway and Sylar doesn't need her power? How can Claire be considered integral to the goodies success?


----------



## Allan (May 10, 2007)

And in the future they all thought Sylar was dead anyway.


----------



## Sunray (May 10, 2007)

Remember it was Peter that blew up NYC, Hiro tries to kill him thinking its Sylar, that's where he gets the nose job.

So Sylar kills Peters brother, the shape changer and becomes the President and avoids being killed as he's somewhere else.  Perhaps we will be shown how that turn of events unfold.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 10, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Remember it was Peter that blew up NYC, Hiro tries to kill him thinking its Sylar, that's where he gets the nose job.



We don't know who blows up NYC in ep20, or indeed ep21 current (did you get this from a heroes BB?) - it aint peter cos he's bagging Niki/Jessica and hanging out in vegas, it aint Sylar cos he lives to be president, so it must've been someone else.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 10, 2007)

It's all abit confusing, Future hiro should have known about claire's survival if the event changes propigated into the future. They have to as claire did survive thanks to the intervention of Peter... Inconsistencies!

*falls over and explodes*


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 10, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> We don't know who blows up NYC in ep20, or indeed ep21 current (did you get this from a heroes BB?) - it aint peter cos he's bagging Niki/Jessica and hanging out in vegas, it aint Sylar cos he lives to be president, so it must've been someone else.


No one said HE dies in the explosion  He does say that he's the one that explodes after all.


----------



## Balbi (May 10, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> We don't know who blows up NYC in ep20, or indeed ep21 current (did you get this from a heroes BB?) - it aint peter cos he's bagging Niki/Jessica and hanging out in vegas, it aint Sylar cos he lives to be president, so it must've been someone else.



What if it was Peter and he releases the explosion but channels Claire to survive.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 10, 2007)

and even if Hiro gets to Peter with his samurai sword, why can't he heal the scar?


----------



## Sunray (May 11, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> We don't know who blows up NYC in ep20, or indeed ep21 current (did you get this from a heroes BB?) - it aint peter cos he's bagging Niki/Jessica and hanging out in vegas, it aint Sylar cos he lives to be president, so it must've been someone else.



As was said, he admitted it was him that went off like a bomb, why he did it and why he doesn't heal isn't clear.  Perhaps he was winding up to explode when Hiro got the blow in and that fucked him up?   There is a double episode coming up soon.

There is a comic on the NBC Heroes site that has a few extra bits that are not shown.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 11, 2007)

I think I need to re-watch 20 as I thought Hiro future told Hiro present 'a man named Sylar exploded and took out half the city'...that would make sense of why everybody thinks he was dead when he was in fact pres.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2007)

Watched two of these. Does the acting/script/characterisation get any better? Cos so far all the dialogue goes:

"I'm in this emotional state for these reasons"
"I see. Because of that I feel like this. Let's do this."
"I agree. I will continue to be utterly straightforward and make all my speech as if it was a proclamation"
"You have this certain relationship with me"
"Yes I do"
"Then I will act in this manner"
"Yes that makes sense"

I dunno - it was all a bit cheesey, so I'm hoping that it goes batshit mental and they have enormous fights in the air and throw skyscrapers at each other or something.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 13, 2007)

Stick with it.


----------



## Idaho (May 13, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Watched two of these. Does the acting/script/characterisation get any better? Cos so far all the dialogue goes:
> 
> "I'm in this emotional state for these reasons"
> "I see. Because of that I feel like this. Let's do this."
> ...



It's not high art/literature. It's a comic superhero story and there are a fair few two dimensional elements. If you don't like either comics or involved glossy american tv dramas, then this will probably miss you.


----------



## Balbi (May 15, 2007)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


   

Takei FTW  

Can't believe it's all over this time next week


----------



## Stigmata (May 15, 2007)

They're not afraid to kill off characters are they?


----------



## Balbi (May 15, 2007)

Innit


----------



## Ozric (May 15, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> They're not afraid to kill off characters are they?


    Right I'm not reading anymore of this thread until I have caught up.  

.....Hopefully tonight with a fair wind and a good torrent


----------



## Idaho (May 15, 2007)

Not seen last nights. Going to save it up and watch it along with the final one next week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2007)

oooooooh goosebumps , that was teh


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 16, 2007)

So is it a two part finale a la Lost?


----------



## Firky (May 16, 2007)

part 22 is a bit hhmm


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 16, 2007)

They had to wipe out side plots like lindeman, so that they can concentrate on Silar for the big finale.

Thank god Eric Roberts is shot in the head.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 16, 2007)

"Boom!"


----------



## Balbi (May 16, 2007)

"What am I thinking now Parkman"

"Your final thought" *kablow*

"You knew he'd sneak up on me?"

"We were good friends"

 That was quality. Bennet knew Walker was a person, but didn't realise it'd be a girl. Since when can Mohinder use a gun though


----------



## Stigmata (May 16, 2007)

Sylar flipping over that police truck was teh cool.


----------



## dogmatique (May 16, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> So is it a two part finale a la Lost?



Apparently so...


----------



## London_Calling (May 17, 2007)

*SPOILERS BELOW !!
*









			
				Idaho said:
			
		

> It's not high art/literature. It's a comic superhero story and there are a fair few two dimensional elements. If you don't like either comics or involved glossy american tv dramas, then this will probably miss you.


Fwiw, this is also what I've  accepted. The script is so leaden most of the time you want to cry but I'm medicating myself by accepting it's 'on purpose'. At least it's 'different'.

My current head scratching plot line is Claire throwing her passport away and seemingly arriving in French-speaking Canada, before warming herself on the Pirelli family hearth in her next scene. Another one is Claire packing to go to France, before warming herself on the Pirelli family hearth in her next scene. She's currently on the way somewhere with cousin Peter, but i'm not holding my breath she'll get there. I am, though, holding my breath hoping for a little incest.

I also liked Parkman's ex police partner from California way (the blonde who'd watched too much Cagney and Lacey as a kid) turning up for work in New York and sending folks to Guantanamo.


Missed line opportunity in episode 22: "Ted's dead baby, Ted's dead".


Final thought: NOT ENOUGH ROOF TOP SCENES.


p.s what happened to Dr. Who ??


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2007)

So... where art the finale torrents... 

also, according to wiki they are doing a spinoff called lost origins, six episodes, where the viewers can vote for which new character they want brought in for the 2nd series.  sounds a bit cheesy.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2007)

dunno, im hunting for them


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2007)

Heroes.S01E23.HDTV.XviD-LOL


----------



## wishface (May 22, 2007)

dl'ing now. heh.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 22, 2007)

25 Minutes....


*checks*


Noooooooooooo! 28 minutes!


*cries*


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2007)

Seen it.



WOW.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 22, 2007)

Seen it.



Cool.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2007)

i thought it was a double episode?


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2007)

Nope, just a single.

"Oh and Hiro"

"Yes"

"You look bad ass"

"Really?"


----------



## dogmatique (May 22, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> i thought it was a double episode?



So did I!

So Sylar crawled away, and there's another big baddie?  "When I look for him he can see me"...


----------



## Allan (May 22, 2007)

They should have cut Sylar up into little tiny bits. Then those little tiny bits into even tinier little bits. Then spread them around the world. Where they'd get eaten by ants.

Just to be sure.


----------



## manifold (May 22, 2007)

Odd that they all forgot about him afterwards.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2007)

Like the little star wars reference by hiro's dad.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2007)

Wikipedia confirms that Kenzo, the Samurai at the end is indeed being played by George Takei


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2007)

Just watched it all.


----------



## wishface (May 22, 2007)

i downlaoded a torrent this morning from mininova. its taken me all day to download the bloody thing only to find a) it pimps some other media player i didn't want and b) having used that player its an episde of something called 'CW' - not heroes (though thankfully not filth). Very annoyed @ mininova.

anyone got a better torrent link?


----------



## In Bloom (May 22, 2007)

There should have been moar Hiro.

And less dead Peter


----------



## Allan (May 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i downlaoded a torrent this morning from mininova. its taken me all day to download the bloody thing only to find a) it pimps some other media player i didn't want and b) having used that player its an episde of something called 'CW' - not heroes (though thankfully not filth). Very annoyed @ mininova.
> 
> anyone got a better torrent link?



http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/1179982/Heroes_S01E23_HDTV_XviD_LOL_eztv


----------



## wishface (May 22, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## dogmatique (May 22, 2007)

wishface said:
			
		

> i downlaoded a torrent this morning from mininova. its taken me all day to download the bloody thing only to find a) it pimps some other media player i didn't want and b) having used that player its an episde of something called 'CW' - not heroes (though thankfully not filth). Very annoyed @ mininova.
> 
> anyone got a better torrent link?



You've infected your machine with some malware:

http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-malware-spreads-to-media-players/


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2007)

nice  
 but i really did want to see NY go boom


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 22, 2007)

In Bloom said:
			
		

> There should have been moar Hiro.
> 
> And less dead Peter


He's not dead. We know he can survive the explosion from the string theory episode. His brother might have snuffed it or might have just lobbed him on some hero variant of the idiot's loop.

Peter lives!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 22, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> We know he can survive the explosion from the string theory episode.



The string theory episode was an alternate future that will now never happen*...but Peters the main character so of course he'll be back.

It was a bit of an anticlimax for me - I was hoping for them all to take Sylar on at once, or maybe even for Sylar and Peter to use all of their different powers in  a series of ingenious death blows and counter death blows.  The series peaked with eps 18 and 20 I think.

But roll on series 2



*and anyway in that ep future Hiro says it was Sylar that exploded


----------



## Stigmata (May 22, 2007)

That was very, very silly. But cool as fuck.


----------



## Ozric (May 22, 2007)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> So did I!
> 
> So Sylar crawled away, and there's another big baddie?  "When I look for him he can see me"...


Did he crawl away, or was it the next bad guy dragging him off for his own reasons?

Thought it was a great series, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2007)

23 episodes and not so much as a nipple from the cheer leader.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> The string theory episode was an alternate future that will now never happen*...but Peters the main character so of course he'll be back.
> 
> It was a bit of an anticlimax for me - I was hoping for them all to take Sylar on at once, or maybe even for Sylar and Peter to use all of their different powers in  a series of ingenious death blows and counter death blows.  The series peaked with eps 18 and 20 I think.
> 
> ...



Yeah I wasn't too impressed not least because the cheer leader remained clothed but the anti-climax. Still... Hiro makes up for it all 

Ended up another Eclipse....


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 23 episodes and not so much as a nipple from the cheer leader.



She's 17 btw. We all looked it up


----------



## Allan (May 23, 2007)

In Hiro's first journey to the future the bomb exploded in the daytime so why did Peter explode at night?


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2007)

Cos they changed the future?


----------



## Sunray (May 23, 2007)

Its nice to have a series that end muted like that, coz we all know that if they killed off Sylar, thats the end of that.

Peter and Sylar are going to have a face off in intergalactic space with planets and suns as weapons.

Great series, brilliantly enjoyable from beginning to end.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> She's 17 btw. We all looked it up



10 years between us, aahh fuck it.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> In Hiro's first journey to the future the bomb exploded in the daytime so why did Peter explode at night?



Because they had already changed the future. Doh!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 23, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> 10 years between us, aahh fuck it.



I'm twice her age, aahh fuck it.


----------



## wishface (May 23, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> I'm twice her age, aahh fuck it.


the defence rests its case your honour


----------



## Jim2k5 (May 23, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> *and anyway in that ep future Hiro says it was Sylar that exploded



if you remember the future episode Hiro THOUGH Peter was the one that did it but then the talk between Nathan and Peter in that episode said that peter was the bomb.

anyway loved the ending of the series but thought it was a bit anti climatic with Hiro coming in to kill sylar like that


----------



## teecee (May 24, 2007)

Good last episode - lots of "But hey what about ...?? " moments 

Damn it's all over for now    - bring on volume 2 - and does that teasing snippet  mean Hiro is going to turn out to be his own Hero after all - that would be cool  

And WTF is up with Angela Bennet ? - I've been waiting for them to reveal her power and we get nothing  - I was gearing towards some kind of mental persuasion thing and was feeling smugly correct in that last episode until Claire psyched here out so nicely at the end . She must have something kickarse though to keep her positon as a power player and did her being arrested for shoplifting socks have anything to do with anything apart from trying to mislead us - how can such a powerful behind the scenes player (with some power) get done for nicking some socks

We demand to be told and if our demands are not met we'll beg

Guess I'll be making do with the extra graphic novel fillers for  now


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2007)

Streaming interweb, I love you!




			
				teecee said:
			
		

> Good last episode - lots of "But hey what about ...?? " moments


Well yus.

I know this is a small matter and it's hardly been mentioned at all through the last 22 episides, but - perhaps I missed it  . . . . . . how did the cheerleader save the world ?


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 24, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> I know this is a small matter and it's hardly been mentioned at all through the last 22 episides, but - perhaps I missed it  . . . . . . how did the cheerleader save the world ?



By not allowing Sylar to remove her brain and therefore become invincible.


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2007)

You chose your user name well, Mr Fraud


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2007)

btw, so very pleased to see Peter's super cool patient return for another cameo, can't look at the feller without launching into


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 24, 2007)

Fans of Nathan 'Flying Man!' Petrelli might want to check out Adrian Pasdar in Profit, surely one of the darkest and most cynical TV dramas ever aired, just your average story of a rags to riches corporate climber who shags his smackhead stepmum and sleeps naked in a cardboard box in the middle of his luxury flat.

There are torrents out there for it - well worth seeing


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2007)

Not many people know this . . .  'ahhh Frying Man' is married to the lead singer of the Dixie Chicks. Howboutdat.


----------



## CyberRose (May 25, 2007)

Bit of a naff ending to the series I thought. Dunno, just a little bit disapointed. The final battle vs Sylar was pants, not enough superpowers being branded about for my liking and then after all the fuss about Nathan wantin the bomb to go off, he just turns up a decides he's changed his mind. Anyway, Sylar's still alive and Peter obviously is so maybe I'll get to see the battle of the Titans after all next series, as well as Hiro battling it out with the Samuria Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Balbi (May 25, 2007)

If I was Pasdar i'd be cooking at the fact that no matter what he does for the rest of his career, the minute he comes on-screen everyone's going to shout "FLYING MAN! WOOOOOSH!"


----------



## Ozric (May 25, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> I know this is a small matter and it's hardly been mentioned at all through the last 22 episides, but - perhaps I missed it  . . . . . . how did the cheerleader save the world ?


After too much thinking on the subject......


Nathan wouldn't have come back to throw Peter in the air if his daughter had not made him feel so guilty, his mum would have been his only influence and so he would have fucked off out of the soon to be ground zero.


----------



## London_Calling (May 25, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> After too much thinking on the subject......


 



			
				Ozric said:
			
		

> Nathan wouldn't have come back to throw Peter in the air if his daughter had not made him feel so guilty, his mum would have been his only influence and so he would have fucked off out of the soon to be ground zero.


Its the best (read: all) we've got so far; the cheerleader guilt tripping her old man ('bio-dad', whatever, meh) saved the world. 

Any other offers ?


----------



## Balbi (May 25, 2007)

Plus the Sylar not being able to regenerate, that's always good


----------



## Stigmata (May 26, 2007)

So, Peter Petrelli has the power of Heart, just like that loser kid in _Captain Planet_. How tragic.

Also, well called on the Ninja Turtles thing CyberRose. I hope Hiro doesn't spend to long in the past because that has the potential to be a really pants storyline. Taking a character out of the 'real world' kind of goes against the grain of the show's appeal IMO.


----------



## In Bloom (May 28, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Plus the Sylar not being able to regenerate, that's always good


Future Hiro actually explains this at least twice, anybody who watched the whole series and missed this urgently needs to consult a neurologist.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 28, 2007)

Watched the first episode online last night, looking good!


----------



## teecee (May 29, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Its the best (read: all) we've got so far; the cheerleader guilt tripping her old man ('bio-dad', whatever, meh) saved the world.
> 
> Any other offers ?



Or that could fit in with my theory that Angela Bennet has some kind of persuasion/coersion power and that's why Nathan seemed putty in his mummy's hands doing whatever she wanted.  Somehow his daughter managed to break  throguh that - maybe there was some kind of epic battle of the wills offsttage between Nathan and Mom and he did no just fly over on a whim but in fact had to battle his way out ??

Or I  should just get a life


----------



## Ozric (May 29, 2007)

teecee said:
			
		

> Or I  should just get a life


..we probably all should, at least till the next series


----------



## teecee (May 29, 2007)

Ozric said:
			
		

> ..we probably all should, at least till the next series



well it's worth a try


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 17, 2007)

_bumps old thread_

oo I never got round to watching as to much into LOST at the time.

Heroes
Wednesday 25 July
9:00pm - 9:40pm
BBC2

Does it still hold interest to the end, or does the drama get frustrating like lost was did.


----------



## Allan (Jul 17, 2007)

Every episode of Heroes is plot development. There's no "problem of the week" to solve then everything back to the way it was.

Nor is it a series of origins then everyone teams up to fight crime. Only some of them meet, sometimes just in passing. Some do not most of the others, either.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Does it still hold interest to the end, or does the drama get frustrating like lost was did.


Yeah it builds to a finale developing the plot strands and doesn't answer one question and pose too more like Lost.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 17, 2007)

watched last episode last night and now I cant wait for season 2.....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2007)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> Stick with it.


We have been. It's very addictive 
just 3 or 4 more episodes to go...


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 18, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _bumps old thread_
> 
> oo I never got round to watching as to much into LOST at the time.
> 
> ...



Actually I found it meandered a bit at the start but improved immensely by the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I got bored about half way though and never went back to it.


----------



## crankygeorge (Jul 20, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Streaming interweb, I love you!
> 
> 
> Well yus.
> ...


possible spoiler....






















Peter saved the Cheerleader - and the cheerleader 'saved' Nathan, that was my take on it anyway.  He made a decision to whisk Peter away so she didnt have to off him; he found his inner Dad.


----------



## madamv (Jul 20, 2007)

Or maybe 'save the cheerleader, save the world'  was a two point instruction. 

He saved the cheerleader.   Then by flying off with Nathan, he saved the world.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 20, 2007)

Well actually that was all a bit of a red herring, FutureHiro thought Claire was dead in his time but she wasn't so he was barking up the wrong tree. However by telling Peter to go and save her he inadvertently set off a chain of events that changed history, just not in the way he'd predicted.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2007)

Perhaps people watching on bbc2 should be warned this thread obviously contains spoilers. Might be best to start a new heroes on the bbc no spoilers thang.

Doesn't matter to me as I watched it on sci fi, but if I hadn't I'd probably blunder in here and wreck myself.  


edit: did the title always say contains spoilers? I might be the least observant person ever...


----------



## Allan (Jul 20, 2007)

Just keep an eye on Mr.Muggles a.k.a. Linderman.



Oh. Sorry. Spoiler, by the way.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2007)

Allen - That was seriously uncalled for.

What is this weirdness some people have for fucking up other people's entertainment  for no reason ? What is it, like 'I know something you don't'. It's the playground thing, right ?

Fucking silly bollocks.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 20, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Just keep an eye on Mr.Muggles a.k.a. Linderman.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Sorry. Spoiler, by the way.


Why?
Seriously Why?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2007)

When I watched Heroes I avoided all threads about it until I had seen the very latest episide. Thus avoiding spoilers. Some people will always try and ruin it for everyone else, some may do it by accident.

It's too good to be 'spoiled', so I suggest you go and read something else.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hiro Nakamura Japaneses bloke make me grin

When he was swrooing his face up looking a computer screen, look as if it had Shippou-Chan manga sex dolls screen

YAHOO  

bit slow & ploddy...... Thinks I found my replacement for LOST till next S04


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Why?
> Seriously Why?


Not even near a real spoiler. Mr Muggles is a pet dog. Don't worry everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2007)

It was good


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

Hang on, why couldn't peter just fly himself away? Or was the burning-hands-syndrome too much of a distraction.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2007)

and why  did the guy have to go all the way  with him

couldn't he have just dropped him off in low earth orbit  above an  u ninhabited area

and why not  just  shove a   steel rod through his brain then pull it out later    when he may have calmed down a bit


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

sod orbit, just get him moving in a nice ballistic trajectory, then fuck off.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2007)

well i guess it's so that peter has even more angst   when he returns  but is also bolstered by the fact his brother loved him  yadda yadda

i mean future peter servived  so this peter should too


----------



## cybershot (Aug 30, 2007)

done a marathan run of about 10 episodes today to finish off the first season.

Found the season finale a bit dissapointing to be honest. The series was so good I was expecting something mind blowing. Not even a decent cliffhanger.

Good series thou, been reading up on season two, not liking the fact they seem to be making pernament cast members. I liked the fact anyone could die in any episode because they wasn't tied down to the series.

Oh well, I guess i'll wait till this time next year now, can't be doing waiting a week for a new episode. Like watching them as often as i can.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 30, 2007)

BBC TWO Viewers- dont even_ look _at this thread.

*Its not your thread!  *

And it has mucho spoilers from the entire season, including the ending. 
[/public service announcement!]


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 30, 2007)

Season two's starting in about 3 weeks isn't it?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 30, 2007)

And Im so excted!! 
*does excited breakdance in her chair*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2007)

BBC2 Viewer writes: God, I love Nikki. She was the most scariest one at the beginning, what the fuck is she _doing_, ripping people to pieces?! Brrrr! Hiro is a lovely innocent save-the-worlder. Even Dr Whasit's son has a very nice line in constipated English mastermind thingy.

Out of all the shite (imo) US crapshows like Lost and 24 recently, Heroes is the only one I enjoy, so there. I'[ll be back later whining and fluttering my eyelashes for someone to burn me a dvd of the series


----------

